# Any Working Breeders?



## Ski08 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have considered owning a GSD for a long time, I am hopefully looking to purchase a puppy summer/late summer time - if all goes well. I have 2 4year old Siberian Huskies. I am used to high energy breeds, stubborn breeds and highly intelligent breeds. Our Siberians need 3 hours a day exercise and they get it, we go to weekly training sessions and Agility classes to keep their lives fun and purposeful unfortunately we do not run them in harness, not enough space where we live in London, however I do hook them to my bike and take them for a run in a nice park we have a few mins from our house. My bitch has high drive and energy, take her for the whole day with you, go home and then go to the door and she is right behind you ready to hike again!! She is toy driven and has a great re-call. Our male is a tad more lazy, he will sleep until you tell me it's time to go out, never begs for walks, not soo toy driven but loves his food. If they are ever left alone for more than 5 hours the dog walker comes round to give them a 1 1/2 - 2 hr hike with his pack. So thats just a little info on us and our pack. 

What I am looking for ... Temp/lines:
So the lines I like are East German and Czech lines - however open to other working lines. I am looking for drive, solid nerves however the ability to switch off and be a companion and enjoy our dogs and family. Schutzhund is an exciting sport in which I would ask of my new puppy to journey alongside with - however I am not looking for insane drive to the point where they would be bouncing off the walls say if one day we didn't train - is this possible? 

Looks:
To be honest not fussed, as long as they are from proven working lines and tested stock with ALL necessary health certs from parents ect. Gun to head - I like athletic GSD's with bone and size, I like straight backs and hocks, with a smooth non-slopping gait and solid hips. I like ALL colors, sable, reds, blacks you name it. I prefer the shorter, thicker coats - but this is all wishful preference not necessity when it comes to coat color. 

So ... apologies for the essay:blush: Are there any breeders that fit some/many or all areas I am looking for that you would recommend? I am willing to ship as I live in the UK, so I am also looking for breeders who ship internationally .... money isn't an issue as long as it is not completely insanely priced  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My friend Donna just imported a puppy from http://http://www.daelenberghutte.be/index2.htm This pup is very confident, out going and is exactly as the breeder represented. There are two other young dogs in our club from the same breeder. I know he has dogs with UK passports and has exported dogs to the UK previously. No Czech lines, but very good dogs with excellent nerves from what I have seen so far. The price for Donna's pup, even with shipping, was reasonable.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also a pup in our club from that breeder-its a nice pup


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are two breeders of very nice dogs that ship overseas.

Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Ski08 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, love the sites provided so far, really what i am looking for! Kulla GSD's are really something!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Kulla dog and he's the most amazing dog ever! I also personally know a number of Kulla dogs and they are all almost as amazing as mine.

I also have a Staatsmacht dog and he's quite the handful. He's going to be super fast in agility and he's doing extremely well in SchH.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shipping from the US and doing the pet passport requirements are a PIA and few American breeders will do that....frankly, you can get a good puppy many places in Europe who are going to be much more conversant with the UK import requirements. Altern Wingertshaus is in Germany, Spitzbubezwinger and von Guy's Hof in Belgium breed very very good dogs - Guido has a litter right now I believe- the bloodlines of von Guy's Hof produce very stable and social dogs and I highly highly recommend them....my von Spitzbubezwinger female is closely related to the breeding females they use, from Ufo v Guy's Hof - and you will not find a more biddable, stable yet high drive dog who is 110% a family dog as well...

Lee


----------



## Ski08 (Jun 11, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Shipping from the US and doing the pet passport requirements are a PIA and few American breeders will do that....frankly, you can get a good puppy many places in Europe who are going to be much more conversant with the UK import requirements. Altern Wingertshaus is in Germany, Spitzbubezwinger and von Guy's Hof in Belgium breed very very good dogs - Guido has a litter right now I believe- the bloodlines of von Guy's Hof produce very stable and social dogs and I highly highly recommend them....my von Spitzbubezwinger female is closely related to the breeding females they use, from Ufo v Guy's Hof - and you will not find a more biddable, stable yet high drive dog who is 110% a family dog as well...
> 
> Lee


Thanks I'm not opposed to shipping, willing to spend extra for the quality, do you have any links, tried to google, not having any luck ... ? Thanks


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You are in the UK? I would look in the Netherlands for a good breeder.


----------



## Ski08 (Jun 11, 2012)

robk said:


> You are in the UK? I would look in the Netherlands for a good breeder.


Yes I am, thanks I will have a look, do you know anyone there? I am looking for recommended breeders just as a base it's good to know someone who has a puppy from a breeder and is pleased ect .... but i will sure check out Netherlands for breeders ... thanks


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ski08 said:


> Yes I am, thanks I will have a look, do you know anyone there? I am looking for recommended breeders just as a base it's good to know someone who has a puppy from a breeder and is pleased ect .... but i will sure check out Netherlands for breeders ... thanks



Yes I know someone there. I'll send you a pm when I get a chance.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pups Duitse herders, te koop, dekreuen, teven

Dido, dam of this litter, is a top level competitor I think!

https://www.facebook.com/van.guyshof

Lee


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Wildhaus has a black male right now! From the post that Chris Wild makes on the forum, wildhaus is reputable kennel. Not sure if they ship outside the U.S but many members on the forum have their pups.


----------



## Valerie Clayton (Jan 4, 2012)

Why not check out Kelly Murrell in Burwash, East Sussex (http://www.sussexwolves.co.uk)? Sure would save on the shipping charges


----------

